# Alvaro Morata



## Louis Gara (11 Novembre 2014)

Attaccante classe '92 della Juventus. Ad oggi, media gol più alta della serie A 2014-2015: un gol ogni 52 minuti.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2014)

Mi piace molto.
Come al solito in Italia i giovani vengono sempre esaltati oltre misura, ma è molto molto più forte di Llorente IMHO.
Le movenze alla Van Basten, citando i deliri della Gazzetta, non le vedo, ma il talento è cristallino.
Tuttavia, non mi convince la formula con cui è stato preso, perché nel caso in cui dovesse esplodere in maniera disarmante il Real potrebbe ricomprarselo a 30 e la Juve ci guadagnerebbe "solamente" 10 milioni. Certamente comunque molto meglio questa tipologia di acquisti rispetto ai parametri zero senza capo né coda.
Ah, mi stavo dimenticando, complimenti per la ragazza e per la sorella


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2014)

Non era lui quello scarso e Jesè quello forte??


----------



## Hammer (11 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ah, mi stavo dimenticando, complimenti per la ragazza e per la sorella



Ho visto ora, madonna


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Novembre 2014)

Grande impatto nella serie A. Bravo.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2014)

Sinceramente pensavo fosse peggio, vista la giovane età non può che migliorare


----------



## pennyhill (11 Novembre 2014)

Ottimo fisico, grande progressione, tecnica individuale invidiabile, buon colpo di testa, attivissimo in fase di non possesso.
Se riesce a trovare la porta con continuità, allora diventerà uno dei migliori interpreti del ruolo in Europa.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Novembre 2014)

Al fantacalcio, nel dubbio, me lo sono preso, e ho già beccato tutti e quattro i gol 

Sinceramente pensavo fosse un investimento folle della Juve, invece è davvero bravo. Mi sono ricreduto. Ha colpi da grande centravanti, vede la porta, come per i grandi cannonieri sembra che siano i gol a cercare lui, ma è anche completo. Poteva avere qualche gol in più, soprattutto in Champions dove ha trovato portieri in vena di parate miracolose.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2014)

Per ora mi sta stupendo.


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi piace molto.
> Come al solito in Italia i giovani vengono sempre esaltati oltre misura, ma è molto molto più forte di Llorente IMHO.
> Le movenze alla Van Basten, citando i deliri della Gazzetta, non le vedo, ma il talento è cristallino.
> Tuttavia, non mi convince la formula con cui è stato preso, perché nel caso in cui dovesse esplodere in maniera disarmante il Real potrebbe ricomprarselo a 30 e la Juve ci guadagnerebbe "solamente" 10 milioni. Certamente comunque molto meglio questa tipologia di acquisti rispetto ai parametri zero senza capo né coda.
> Ah, mi stavo dimenticando, complimenti per la ragazza e per la sorella



Il diritto di recompera è fissato a 35 milioni se non sbaglio, forse tra un anno però, e dubito che il Real eserciti quest'opzione. Loro vanno su giocatori di spessore mondiale e comunque finché c'è Benzema non troverebbe mai spazio.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il diritto di recompera è fissato a 35 milioni se non sbaglio, forse tra un anno però, e dubito che il Real eserciti quest'opzione. Loro vanno su giocatori di spessore mondiale e comunque finché c'è Benzema non troverebbe mai spazio.


Sì, certo, io consideravo il caso dovesse diventare un campione nel giro di un paio di anni.
Credo comunque che la Juve abbia fatto un ottimo acquisto, ma vediamo come evolverà il suo rendimento.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Al fantacalcio, nel dubbio, me lo sono preso, e ho già beccato tutti e quattro i gol
> 
> Sinceramente pensavo fosse un investimento folle della Juve, invece è davvero bravo. Mi sono ricreduto. Ha colpi da grande centravanti, vede la porta, come per i grandi cannonieri sembra che siano i gol a cercare lui, ma è anche completo. Poteva avere qualche gol in più, soprattutto in Champions dove ha trovato portieri in vena di parate miracolose.


Roberto e Perin gli hanno negato un paio di gol!
Io volevo prenderlo al fantacalcio ma me l'hanno fregato e mi ritrovo il solo Tevez di forte in attesa che Torres si ricordi di essere un attaccante


----------



## Albijol (12 Novembre 2014)

Altro che faraone, questo è un giocatore vero


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Novembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Altro che faraone, questo è un giocatore vero



A parte che non sono confrontabili, per un giovane giocare nella Juve o in questo Milan è ben diverso.
Morata non avrebbe combinato niente se fosse stato da noi perché non gli sarebbe arrivato un pallone giocabile.


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2014)

Mah quello che aveva da dimostrare lo ha fatto con il Real Madrid: la media minuti e gol era già altissima. Con la Juventus è peggiorato in Europa (un gol allo Shalke contro zero gol ai barboni che sono toccati alla Juventus) e purtroppo non ha giocato tutte le partite e quindi si è visto segnare due gol e una doppietta solo a tre squadre che si sono messe a novanta.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Maggio 2015)

Riuppo doverosamente. Due pere in semifinale al Real e porta la Juve in finale.
Ha due palle giganti sotto per essere un '92. Altro che El Crestato che pensa alle sopracciglia e a fare serate


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2015)

Non mi sarei mai aspettato una stagione del genere,mi ha zittito alla grande.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Maggio 2015)

Certo che vedere un canterano del Real che elimina i blancos in semifinale con due gol fa riflettere, soprattutto sul perchè abbiano preso Chicharito e abbiano lasciato lui, non credo che 20 mln in più avessero fatto la differenza per loro


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2015)

Su questo ragazzo l'estate scorsa mi sono palesemente sbagliato, mi ha proprio stupito. Per me era un buon giovane strapagato. E cosi è stato all'inizio, ma dopo qualche mese ha cominciato ad ingranare e bisogna ammettere è cresciuto sotto ogni aspetto dimostrando di esser un'attaccante completo e ancora con margini di miglioramento.


----------



## davoreb (15 Maggio 2015)

Per ora vale quello che e stato pagato... ottimo giocatore ma nulla di straordinario.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2015)

un altro giocatore gestito molto bene da *MAX ALLEGRI* che ha aspettato prima di metterlo titolare fisso alleggerendo la pressione su di lui e integrandolo col tempo con la squadra e con Tevez come meglio non poteva


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> un altro giocatore gestito molto bene da *MAX ALLEGRI* che ha aspettato prima di metterlo titolare fisso alleggerendo la pressione su di lui e integrandolo col tempo con la squadra e con Tevez come meglio non poteva



Hai ragione, è stato gestito molto bene e non è facile tarpare le ali ad un giovane arrivato a Torino per giocare, gestorilo e farlo crescere non era facile, bravo Allegri.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> un altro giocatore gestito molto bene da *MAX ALLEGRI* che ha aspettato prima di metterlo titolare fisso alleggerendo la pressione su di lui e integrandolo col tempo con la squadra e con Tevez come meglio non poteva



Verissimo


----------



## prebozzio (6 Giugno 2015)

Gol e bella partita stasera.

Grande giocatore. Non so quanto il Cavani degli ultimi due anni a Parigi sia meglio di questo Morata.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Ha praticamente trascinato la Juve in finale e l'ha messa pure ieri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Devo fare un passo indietro, in estate lo consideravo un giocatore strapagato che non valeva più di un Immobile o di un Zaza e invece si è rivelato essere già da questa stagione un grande attaccante. 
Ha velocità, dribbling ma soprattutto vede tanto la porta, quest'anno ha segnato 5 goal in Champions, di cui 3 pesantissimi tra semifinali e finale, paradossalmente è stato più decisivo di Tevez.
Ha 22 anni quindi potrà soltanto migliorare segnando ancora più goal e trovando ancora più continuità ma mi sento di dire che il suo futuro è assicurato.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Gol e bella partita stasera.
> 
> Grande giocatore. Non so quanto il Cavani degli ultimi due anni a Parigi sia meglio di questo Morata.


Eh no, non esageriamo, Morata è forte ma Cavani resta uno dei migliori centravanti del mondo, l'anno scorso ha fatto 25 goal stagionali e quest'anno 31, da esterno...


----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2015)

Si è ben messo in mostra ed è stato gestito bene. Un buonissimo giocatore sul quale la Juventus dovrà puntare nel futuro


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh no, non esageriamo, Morata è forte ma Cavani resta uno dei migliori centravanti del mondo, l'anno scorso ha fatto 25 goal stagionali e quest'anno 31, da esterno...


Morata ha segnato ai quarti al Dortmund, in semifinale di andata e di ritorno al Real, in finale al Barcellona. Sto ancora aspettando gol così importanti da Cavani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Morata ha segnato ai quarti al Dortmund, in semifinale di andata e di ritorno al Real, in finale al Barcellona. Sto ancora aspettando gol così importanti da Cavani.


Sono cinque anni che Cavani raggiunge i trenta goal stagionali, goal così importanti non è ancora riuscito a farli per limiti di squadra, ora il Napoli, ora il PSG, mentre Morata è alla prima stagione importante ed ha avuto la fortuna di ritrovarsi nella Juventus vice campione d'Europa. Per Morata c'è sempre il dubbio che non si possa confermare, Cavani è ormai una garanzia da anni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Gol e bella partita stasera.
> 
> Grande giocatore. Non so quanto il Cavani degli ultimi due anni a Parigi sia meglio di questo Morata.



Più di 50 gol in due anni giocando da esterno e vuoi dirmi che Morata che segna solo a porta vuota è meglio?


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Più di 50 gol in due anni giocando da esterno e vuoi dirmi che Morata che segna solo a porta vuota è meglio?


Non dico che sia meglio in assoluto, dico che come goleador non c'è tutta questa differenza tra i due e sicuramente non spenderei 60 milioni di cartellino + 7 di ingaggio per uno che nelle partite da dentro o fuori puntualmente non segna.
Se quei soldi fossero per Aguero allora sì, li spenderei al volo. O per Suarez, o per Neymar.

I gol a porta vuota non sono mai casuali nel calcio 

Allora facciamoci pure la domanda opposta: perché il PSG dovrebbe vendere uno da 50 gol in due anni?


----------



## Dexter (8 Giugno 2015)

Deve migliorare. Deve alzare più spesso la testa. Una volta che imparerà a non correre sulle rotaie come faceva Iaquinta, sarà una delle punte più forti d'Europa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Giugno 2015)

Morata è davvero fortissimo, per il fisico che ha è velocissimo, ha tecnica ed è sempre al posto giusto. Inoltre ha una grande intelligenza tattica e non è egoista, è il giocatore che più invidio alla Juve


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Morata è davvero fortissimo, per il fisico che ha è velocissimo, ha tecnica ed è sempre al posto giusto. Inoltre ha una grande intelligenza tattica e non è egoista, è il giocatore che più invidio alla Juve



Tanto tornerà al Real Madrid.


----------



## de sica (8 Giugno 2015)

Credevo fosse un morientes 2.0 invece mi ha stupito.. è un ottimo attaccante


----------



## Marchisio89 (8 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Tanto tornerà al Real Madrid.


Quelli raccolgono solo figurine. Dubito fortemente che il Real voglia prenderlo per sostituire Benzema (che é pure piú forte di Alvaro).
Inoltre è sempre il ragazzo ad avere l'ultima parola e il diritto di recompra scade nel 2016.

L'unica possibilitá é che faccia una stagione clamorosa con la Juve e all'europeo con la Spagna.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Giugno 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Quelli raccolgono solo figurine. Dubito fortemente che il Real voglia prenderlo per sostituire Benzema (che é pure piú forte di Alvaro).
> Inoltre è sempre il ragazzo ad avere l'ultima parola e il diritto di recompra scade nel 2016.
> 
> L'unica possibilitá é che faccia una stagione clamorosa con la Juve e all'europeo con la Spagna.



Io spero che resti in Italia per il bene della serie a. Ma io credo che il Real cercherà di riportarlo a casa dandogli un ingaggio troppo alto per il suo valore (già strepitoso eh! Io adoro Morata) e per la Juve. Poi boh.. Chi vivrà vedrà...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2015)

Se lo si paragona alla collezione di centravanti paracarri che ci ha regalato Galliani negli ultimi anni è Pelè


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Quelli raccolgono solo figurine. Dubito fortemente che il Real voglia prenderlo per sostituire Benzema (che é pure piú forte di Alvaro).
> Inoltre è sempre il ragazzo ad avere l'ultima parola e il diritto di recompra scade nel 2016.
> 
> L'unica possibilitá é che faccia una stagione clamorosa con la Juve e all'europeo con la Spagna.



E invece è proprio se fa una stagione clamorosa che rischiate.


----------



## Marchisio89 (8 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E invece è proprio se fa una stagione clamorosa che rischiate.


Sí appunto, intendevo dire che a mio avviso sarebbe l'unico scenario in cui la Juve rischierebbe di perderlo.
Forse mi sono espresso male prima, il mio italiano non é certo dei migliori.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sí appunto, intendevo dire che a mio avviso sarebbe l'unico scenario in cui la Juve rischierebbe di perderlo.
> Forse mi sono espresso male prima, il mio italiano non é certo dei migliori.



No no andava bene ho intuito male io, l'ho riletto e si capisce.

Comunque Benzema fa quest'anno e basta comunque vada, è lì da troppo, poi bisognerà vedere chi ci sarà sul mercato


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No no andava bene ho intuito male io, l'ho riletto e si capisce.
> 
> Comunque Benzema fa quest'anno e basta comunque vada, è lì da troppo, poi bisognerà vedere chi ci sarà sul mercato


Il fatto é che al Real pretendono sempre dei fuoriclasse assoluti (potrebbero anche spostare CR7 al centro) per questo sono abbastanza ottimista.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Morata è davvero fortissimo, per il fisico che ha è velocissimo, ha tecnica ed è sempre al posto giusto. Inoltre ha una grande intelligenza tattica e non è egoista, è il giocatore che più invidio alla Juve



.


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2016)

Sopravvalutato?


----------



## LukeLike (4 Marzo 2016)

Credo stia solo vivendo un momentaccio (anche dal punto di vista della vita privata).


----------



## Hammer (7 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Credo stia solo vivendo un momentaccio (anche dal punto di vista della vita privata).



Vita privata? Mi sto perdendo qualcosa?


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Marzo 2016)

Difficile affermare che sia solamente un mediocre eh?


----------



## prebozzio (7 Marzo 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Difficile affermare che sia solamente un mediocre eh?


Io scambierei Bacca con Morata senza pensarci un secondo.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Marzo 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vita privata? Mi sto perdendo qualcosa?



In pratica è stato cornificato dalla sua fidanzata storica. Almeno così mi ha riferito un'amica juventina (ho poi verificato attraverso varie ricerche e pare sia proprio così).


----------



## Hammer (10 Aprile 2016)

Ma quanto fa pena?

Giocatore graziato da tre mesi di grazia l'anno scorso. Se non venisse dal Real ma dal Groningen non se lo filerebbe nessuno


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma quanto fa pena?
> 
> Giocatore graziato da tre mesi di grazia l'anno scorso. Se non venisse dal Real ma dal Groningen non se lo filerebbe nessuno



Esagerato. Non è un fenomeno, ma un ottimo centravanti. Ieri sera ha fatto un assist favoloso al Manzo, quanti attaccanti l'avrebbero fatto?! Ieri sera ha fatto una buonissima partita.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma quanto fa pena?
> 
> Giocatore graziato da tre mesi di grazia l'anno scorso. Se non venisse dal Real ma dal Groningen non se lo filerebbe nessuno



Meno male che abbiamo Bacca quindi.


----------



## Hammer (10 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esagerato. Non è un fenomeno, ma un ottimo centravanti. Ieri sera ha fatto un assist favoloso al Manzo, quanti attaccanti l'avrebbero fatto?! Ieri sera ha fatto una buonissima partita.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Meno male che abbiamo Bacca quindi.



Guarda io non sono un supporter di Bacca, ma tra lui e Morata... Sono d'accordo che non sia un cesso, ma l'anno scorso lo dipingevano come un potenziale fenomeno, un crack, per via di tre mesi di grazia. Invece è una punta normalissima, come ce ne sono tante in Serie A. 

Solo che gioca alla Juventus, quindi "tutto è più bello"


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Guarda io non sono un supporter di Bacca, ma tra lui e Morata... Sono d'accordo che non sia un cesso, ma l'anno scorso lo dipingevano come un potenziale fenomeno, un crack, per via di tre mesi di grazia. Invece è una punta normalissima, come ce ne sono tante in Serie A.
> 
> Solo che gioca alla Juventus, quindi "tutto è più bello"



Per me ha grandi qualità ma non è maturo mentalmente. Giocasse con la convinzione di Mandzukic...

Comunque metti a paragone l'Ibra di 22 anni nell'Ajax e quello di 30.

Poi magari resta un incompiuto eh, però... (e peraltro mi pare lui voglia ritornare a Madrid)


----------



## Hammer (10 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me ha grandi qualità ma non è maturo mentalmente. Giocasse con la convinzione di Mandzukic...
> 
> Comunque metti a paragone l'Ibra di 22 anni nell'Ajax e quello di 30.
> 
> Poi magari resta un incompiuto eh, però... (e peraltro mi pare lui voglia ritornare a Madrid)



Il fatto è che, alla Juventus, uno che ha grandi qualità ma non è maturo (tra l'altro va per i 24 eh) viene valutato come potenziale fenomeno. Al Milan o alle altre squadre di A viene valutato come un'eterna promessa. Tutto qui

Dirò una bestemmia, ma sceglierei almeno dieci punte in A piuttosto che lui


----------



## prebozzio (10 Aprile 2016)

Ma avete visto la partita giocata a Monaco?


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Aprile 2016)

Sarà, ma uno che fa panchina a Mandzukic tanto forte non può essere


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto la partita giocata a Monaco?



a me piace un casino morata, chi lo critica non capisce di calcio


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma uno che fa panchina a Mandzukic tanto forte non può essere



per allegri conta quanto ti sbatti in fase difensiva, come qualità tra i due non c'è paragone


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Aprile 2016)

Per me non ha nemmeno troppe motivazioni.. quando le ha avute (leggi Champions) ha spaccato la partita.
Deve cambiare aria, non è da biasimarlo, le Juve non ha mai creduto (forse a ragione visto l'incostanza che ha) in lui come titolare.

Ovviamente anche qui operazione di Marotta discutibile nelle modalità, la Juve lo ha valorizzato rischiando un capitale di 20 milioni. Ora deve lasciarlo andare per due spiccioli in più senza poter fiatare..


----------



## Torros (10 Aprile 2016)

non è un goleador sicuro..


----------



## Hammer (10 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto la partita giocata a Monaco?



Ne fa una buona su dieci


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ne fa una buona su dieci



si ma è un attaccante completo, contro il torino ha fatto due gol, ieri da l'assist a mandzukic e quello vale più di un gol..non capisco come si faccia a criticare, magari giocasse al milan


----------



## LukeLike (10 Aprile 2016)

Pagherei di tasca mia per avere una pippa come Morata in squadra. Ma non scherziamo su.


----------



## Hammer (10 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma è un attaccante completo, contro il torino ha fatto due gol, ieri da l'assist a mandzukic e quello vale più di un gol..non capisco come si faccia a criticare, magari giocasse al milan



Ieri con noi ha fatto abbastanza pena, Mandzukic tutta la vita. Se scorriamo da settembre a gennaio, è da no comment. Poi son gusti


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io scambierei Bacca con Morata senza pensarci un secondo.



credo pure io nonostante bacca non mi faccia schifo, ma morata per noi sarebbe molto più utile, in una squadra che funziona e che costruisce molto invece meglio bacca, ti garantisce almeno un gola partita sicuro


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ieri con noi ha fatto abbastanza pena, Mandzukic tutta la vita. Se scorriamo da settembre a gennaio, è da no comment. Poi son gusti



mandzukic per me è scarso, va bene giusto perchè utilizza il fisico, ma non mi piace per nulla..


----------



## koti (10 Aprile 2016)

Per me ha grandi potenzialità ancora in gran parte inespresse, se non a tratti. Quest'anno da lui mi aspettavo un salto di qualità che invece non c'è stato per niente, anzi, per buona parte della stagione ha fatto pena (ricordo alcune sue prestazioni proprio vomitevoli). Ovviamente, parlando di aria fritta, uno scambio Bacca-Morata lo farei anch'io, per vari motivi.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Guarda io non sono un supporter di Bacca, ma tra lui e Morata... Sono d'accordo che non sia un cesso, ma l'anno scorso lo dipingevano come un potenziale fenomeno, un crack, per via di tre mesi di grazia. Invece è una punta normalissima, come ce ne sono tante in Serie A.
> 
> Solo che gioca alla Juventus, quindi "tutto è più bello"



Secondo me dopo l'ottima stagione dello scorso anno è partito quest'anno con la testa sbagliata, troppo convinto dei propri mezzi, troppo spavaldo, troppo poco umile.

E quando parti male è difficile riprendersi in corsa. Il prossimo anno se non sbaglia approcio farà una grande stagione.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2018)

up


----------



## 7vinte (5 Aprile 2018)

Lo prenderei,per 60 milioni


----------



## Victorss (5 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo prenderei,per 60 milioni



Secondo me dopo questa stagione viene via anche a 50.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Aprile 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Secondo me dopo questa stagione viene via anche a 50.



Speriamo,questo può fare pure 25 gol. I soldi risparmiati i spendiamo altrove


----------



## Heaven (6 Aprile 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Secondo me dopo questa stagione viene via anche a 50.



A quella cifra non ci penserei nemmeno.

Il problema sarebbero l’ingaggio e la sua volontà


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

Non è un attaccante da 30 gol stagionali, ma faccio notare che in due stagioni di Champions ha fatto molto più di quanto abbiano fatto Dybala ed Higuain rispettivamente in tre e due stagioni. Lo riprenderei all’istante al posto di Higuain e forse pure di Dybala.


----------



## Mou (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non è un attaccante da 30 gol stagionali, ma faccio notare che in due stagioni di Champions ha fatto molto più di quanto abbiano fatto Dybala ed Higuain rispettivamente in tre e due stagioni. Lo riprenderei all’istante al posto di Higuain e forse pure di Dybala.



in Champions Morata la metteva SEMPRE. quanto mi manchi Alvaro.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> in Champions Morata la metteva SEMPRE. quanto mi manchi Alvaro.



Il bello è che se vendessimo Higuain avremo pure le risorse per riprenderlo all’istante. L’ingaggio penso non sia un grosso problema, ci si può mettere d’accordo visto che lui non ha mai nascosto che tornerebbe all’istante.
Alvaro maledizione torna da noi, che stai a perdere tempo con Gonde


----------



## Mou (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il bello è che se vendessimo Higuain avremo pure le risorse per riprenderlo all’istante. L’ingaggio penso non sia un grosso problema, ci si può mettere d’accordo visto che lui non ha mai nascosto che tornerebbe all’istante.
> Alvaro maledizione torna da noi, che stai a perdere tempo con Gonde



I HAVE A DREAM, Dybala - Morata davanti.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> I HAVE A DREAM, Dybala - Morata davanti.



Morata potrebbe giocare anche alla Mandzukic. È un giocatore straordinario anche perché duttilissimo. Io personalmente penserei seriamente a mettere Paulo come 9 puro, con Douglas e Morata sulle ali.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il bello è che se vendessimo Higuain avremo pure le risorse per riprenderlo all’istante. L’ingaggio penso non sia un grosso problema, ci si può mettere d’accordo visto che lui non ha mai nascosto che tornerebbe all’istante.
> Alvaro maledizione torna da noi, che stai a perdere tempo con Gonde


Il punto è: Higuain chi se lo piglia?


----------



## vannu994 (12 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il punto è: Higuain chi se lo piglia?



Bah, ce lo regalassero io non lo schiferei ahahahahah


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il punto è: Higuain chi se lo piglia?



Se cedete Dollarumma lo cederei volentieri persino a voi. È un attaccante sicuramente forte, uno dei migliori in Europa, ma gli manca proprio la mentalità. E siccome noi vogliamo vincere la coppa ci serve altro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se cedete Dollarumma lo cederei volentieri persino a voi. È un attaccante sicuramente forte, uno dei migliori in Europa, ma gli manca proprio la mentalità. E siccome noi vogliamo vincere la coppa ci serve altro.


Stavo pensando che forse saremmo gli unici potenzialmente interessati

Ma ad oggi più forte Dzeko


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando che forse saremmo gli unici potenzialmente interessati
> 
> Ma ad oggi più forte Dzeko



Per la coppa sicuro, ma in campionato Higuain è uno che fa dannatamente la differenza. Inoltre non credo che Edin lascerà la Roma a questo punto (più facile vada via Radja imho), specie se dovesse accadere l’imponderabile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per la coppa sicuro, ma in campionato Higuain è uno che fa dannatamente la differenza. Inoltre non credo che Edin lascerà la Roma a questo punto (più facile vada via Radja imho), specie se dovesse accadere l’imponderabile.



Niente ho visto a quanto è a bilancio Higuain, non lo venderete mai 

Dzeko in scadenza 2019 fattibile, tanto sa anche lui ha più di quello che ha fatto quest'anno non farà mai più a Roma


----------

